# Yellow and black Koi HMPK Male x gold EE HMPK female



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

The male is a yellow and black koi HMPK bred by Siamimbellis bettas.
The female is a gold EE HMPK bred by Interbettas.

Conditioned for 2 weeks on NLS Betta formula pellets, frozen bloodworms, live wingless drosophila and live mosquito larve.

Set up the spawn tank on 07/06/2015 with IAL.
pH 7.0
ammonia 0
nitrites 0
nitrates 0
KH 200 ppm
GH 100 ppm
temp 80 F

Acclimated the male in the main tank and female in a chimney between 3 and 3:45 pm. Light out at 4 pm and will cover the tank with a towel.
Crossed fingers!


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

Stunning broodstock! Very interested to see the outcome. 

The male has a very 80s appeal, with those colors and patterns... he looks like a member of the misfits from jem and the holograms!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm sticking around for this one ;-)


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Subscribing! They are gorgeous! I can't wait to see the fry.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Interesting!


----------



## Nessabobessa (May 31, 2015)

Subbed! Good luck, I'm really excited to see how this goes!


----------



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

*update 7/9*

The male made a large bubble nest overnight. Released the female today just before lights out at 3:45 and covered them with a towel. Fingers crossed again.

Have infusoria, walter worms and banana worms ready.
Hopeful we will need them soon. :-D


----------



## SparklingStarfish (Jun 28, 2015)

Subscribing! Super excited to see how this turns out


----------



## BettaObsessed (Mar 8, 2015)

Subscribing! This looks like fun!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Any news?


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

How goes it?


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

That is a gorgeous fish, I'm definitely interested in the outcome!


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

I wonder why jarabas never updated?

I hope everything is well.


----------



## bettaon (Feb 20, 2017)

Can't see image links once created account and logged in but if not logged in I see link but can't open because I need to log in. Hmmm wth?


----------

